# Macbook = George Foreman Grill?



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

The Question:
Is there a good way for cooling down a Macbook Pro while its running graphics intensive programs? 

The Situation:
I'm running Windows XP on VMware Fusion, and running IMVU within that. Windows has been given 1000MB of RAM. All of this is pumping the the heat over 180˚F. I can get the temperature down to about 168˚F by using a lap fan and a USB fan, but his is still very hot. 

Is there a really powerful lap fan or something to cool it down? Or a way to make VMware run cooler?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing what you can. As long as your fans are blowing at high speed you are doing fine. Yes, it's not cmfortable in the lap. My Macbook is the same way. The CPU just runs that hot. If it gets much more than than, then you'll have problems. But you are in specs still. I don't like it myself.


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

My MBP reached 191 degrees. Darn near took the skin off my lap - try this link: www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23049 - it's free and lowered my CPU temp 20 degrees in about 20 seconds.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That just adjusts the fan speeds. If your Mac is running over 150, then the fans should be on full speed already. That app only really helps keep the temp down, at a hit to your battery, when you are doing basic stuff like email and web surfing.


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> That just adjusts the fan speeds. If your Mac is running over 150, then the fans should be on full speed already. That app only really helps keep the temp down, at a hit to your battery, when you are doing basic stuff like email and web surfing.


Understood, but using a laptop fan (USB) was of little help. My MBP internal fans peak at 2000 rpm whereas with the program, the fans will peak at 4000 rpm. I primarily use the MBP on AC, not battery.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, I see. My Macbook's fan did reach high speed on it's own when the temp got that high, so I thought that the MBPs would too, but it seems that it didn't, which makes that program a good idea. I use one as well, to start the fan up before Apple does, so it takes longer to reach the 180 temp when it's working hard.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I got that program from Penny Arcade. I figured that if it had broke anything of there's, we would have heard about it. I think it keeps it from from going above the 180 bench that I've stated previously. 

If I removed the battery, would that reduce the heat? Or is that as incredibly stupid as I think it sounds?

Also, if I went to Apple, do you think they would they be able to help me?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would buy a laptop cooler. This one is well worth the money.

Antec Cooling system for notebook computers Model Notebook Cooler 200 - Retail


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Apple won't do anything, as it's still within what they say is okay, unless it is one of the first run of Macbook Pros. On those they will redo the thermal grease, as too much as put on at the factory, but that was corrected within a couple of months. As for the battery, they say that without it in, the CPU will clock down a bit, something about the power supply is only designed to charge the battery, not fully power the unit.


----------



## greg23 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lonely said:


> The Question:
> Is there a good way for cooling down a Macbook Pro while its running graphics intensive programs?
> 
> The Situation:
> ...


Sounds like you are doing what you can. As long as your fans are blowing at high speed you are doing fine. Yes, it's not cmfortable in the lap. My Macbook is the same way. The CPU just runs that hot. If it gets much more than than, then you'll have problems. But you are in specs still. I don't like it myself.


----------



## The Blue Peanut (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you tried SMC Fan Control?

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23049

A nice simple, although deep (kernel level aah!) program to control fan speeds with a few useful options, might help a bit- it kept my dying mac alive for about 6 months after it overheated and killed the GPU


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

That link has already been posted.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You should just get that nice laptop cooler I posted above. It keeps laptops really nice and cool.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, please read this.

http://www.apple.com/support/macbook/care/

"Using Your MacBook
When you’re using your MacBook or charging the battery, it's normal for the bottom of the case to get warm. For prolonged use, place your MacBook on a flat, stable surface. *Do not place your MacBook on your lap or other body surface for extended periods of time. Prolonged body contact can cause discomfort and potentially a burn.* _The bottom of the MacBook case functions as a cooling surface that transfers heat from inside the computer to the cooler air outside._ The bottom of the case is raised slightly to allow airflow, which keeps the unit within normal operating temperatures. In addition, warm air is vented from the slots in the back of the case."

So I think the best bet would be a cooling pad or to shutdown all those apps while your battery is charging. Do not sit your laptop on a bed either cause ur blanket will cover the vent slots!!!


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

You could try using the computer on a flat hard surface, and then sticking a couple of square-section strip of wood underneath so it is raised up and air can circulate underneath.

Sounds a bit Heath Robinson I know, but it must be better than having no air circulating underneath, and much better than your lap, which would trap the heat in.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

buy a laptop cooler. Those instructions are junk. Whoever wants the longest life of a laptop will try to keep it cool. Apple's advice is junk.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Apple's advice is junk.


Do you own one of the Macbooks in question? I do, and being Apple made they, they know how it was designed to perform. It is an all metal body, and the body is bart of the heat sink system on it. It does have feet on the bottom, so the bottom is above the table surface for air movement. Placing it on a hard surface, and elevating the back end are the best ways to keep it cool. When I do that, the body stays cool to the touch under normal use. Under heavy use it does get very warm, but so has every laptop I've ever used, and a cooler is a great idea if you do it a lot.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I should state what I've done.

One, I've got SMC fan control. I actually found that thanks to Penny Arcade. Also where I got the title to the comic. It does help, though I worry at the sound the fan makes going that fast. 
Two, I'm using the same lap fan as before, but I've added foam risers on it which has increased its air flow and got the heat a little further away from me. 

It seems to be better, I haven't smelled cooked sausage in awhile. It is still friggin hot at times. Hopefully in the next version or two of the Macbook Pro they will fix that.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If Macbook or laptops can totally fix the heat issue I will be impressed. Til that day I would suggest like I said before to get a laptop cooler.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Apple's advice is junk.


Oh dear. We have a non-believer in our midst.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I believe that the manufacturer believes that high temperatures are ok. I believe that you should try to keep your equipment cool so it lasts longer.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Sinclair, can you close this thread? I've gotten what I wanted out of it and it just seems to be drawing the thick ones out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure thing.


----------

